# New Frogs - Blue Jeans



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

New-ish, I should say. I picked up a probable pair of Oophaga typographica Blue Jeans from Shawn Harrington back in June. They have always been one of my favorite frogs I've never had an opportunity to work with. Partially because CB Blue Jeans have been historically hard to find (at least for me over the years). My pair is actually WC, which I wanted to shy away from, but Shawn treats and quarantines all of his imports. I will say he is the only reason I even considered WC an option. 

The male is very shy, I almost never see him and he is impossible to photograph. He does call all day long to let me know he live and well, however. The female is a little more bold and I can catch her out in the open usually every morning. As suspected, my probable pair is now a confirmed pair as of last night. I was super excited for find a clutch of 13 eggs in one of their film canisters! I'm keeping my fingers crossed the eggs are good and I'll find some tads in the near future. I'll try to keep a close eye on the eggs and provide an update.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Congratulations on your beautiful frogs. Let us know when you have froglets available!
-Oscar


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

13 eggs. That girl is not f'n around. I think the largest clutch I ever got out of my pumilio was 5. Congrats!


----------



## Joshua van Wyk (Aug 2, 2021)

Beautiful! I have a few empty tanks right now and I’m pretty sure one of them is destined for a pair of blue jeans in the future!


----------



## BlueJohn (Sep 13, 2021)

JasonE said:


> 13 eggs. That girl is not f'n around. I think the largest clutch I ever got out of my pumilio was 5. Congrats!


I think f'n around is exactly what gets that many eggs 😂


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe somebody way more knowledgeable can chime in, but my hypothesis is that since this is her first clutch in at least the 5 months that I've had them, she had been developing eggs for quite a while without an opportunity to lay them. She hasn't had tads to feed, and is paired with a very skittish male, maybe it took them a while to feel comfortable. My completely unscientific opinion, however. I'm interested to see what future clutches look like, and how many, if any in this clutch make it to tadpoles. She certainly can't feed 13 tads.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

mikestra said:


> She certainly can't feed 13 tads.


Unless your viv has 13 deposition sites, she won't have to -- the smaller/weaker will be food for the larger/stronger.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

It's not unusual for Oophaga to have large egg clutches. 

However, a female will only take care of max 7-8 tadpoles at the samentime.


----------



## HaydenT (Jul 3, 2018)

Congratulations on the eggs! I would love to see some blue jeans that are captive bread.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

A bit of good news/bad news to update. The entire clutch from the picture molded over last week so I ended up throwing it out. Just this morning however, I spotted the female transporting a tad. I was unable to grab a picture before she hid in a film canister. I'll probably give them some space over the next couple days to not disturb them.


----------



## ctharnettnz (Dec 25, 2021)

mikestra said:


> A bit of good news/bad news to update. The entire clutch from the picture molded over last week so I ended up throwing it out. Just this morning however, I spotted the female transporting a tad. I was unable to grab a picture before she hid in a film canister. I'll probably give them some space over the next couple days to not disturb them.


Good luck! I'm sure you won't have any trouble re homing any new froglets.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

I had an extremely pleasant surprise today! I found 2 froglets poking thier heads out of some broms. They are tiny and pretty dark still. I'm pretty confident this is their first day OOW. No idea how many there might be as I don't like poking around broms looking for tads. I've also found top down visibility on the Insitu vivs is a struggle, but not really a concern to me.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Spotted one of the froglets hanging out in the clay bath an hour after lights out. One of the only times I've spotted either froglet long enough to snap a picture. Sorry again for the terrible cell phone shots through the glass, but I thought it was pretty neat to show even month old froglets taking advantage of the clay.


----------



## Shawnee (12 mo ago)

Awesome, are you feeding them springtails cultured in the clay, or dusting springtails with vitamin, or both?


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Shawnee said:


> Awesome, are you feeding them springtails cultured in the clay, or dusting springtails with vitamin, or both?


I'm feeding clay cultured springtails 1-2 times a day. Repashy Calcium Plus dusted melanogaster flies for the parents.


----------



## Shawnee (12 mo ago)

Cool! Do the froglets need to have a drop of calcium gluconate drops on their backs? Also, should the froglets get any other additional supplements like superpig? I am asking so I will be very prepared when my time comes for babies. I don’t want to over do it on anything but I also want to insure I am giving them proper care. Thanks


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

I have Varaderos and I only put dusted melanogaster for the parents in the tank. It is heavily seeded with springtails and isopods. They all seem to grow to adulthood with no problem as far as I can tell. No additional supplementation.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

No, I don't dust anything other than flies. I would also never give anything topical to my frogs unless it was for medical/emergency reasons. I mainly culture springtails on clay because it is much easier to feed from and there are some perceived benefits for providing a bit of calcium supplementation. Although most of what I've read is anecdotal, my view is that there is a possibility of some benefit to using clay and almost no risks, so I use it. By feeding springtails daily, I'm really just trying ensure they get enough food to grow big enough to eat flies.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm starting to suspect that the froglet I saw on the clay is actually a 3rd froglet, OOW a couple weeks after the first 2 I saw. I know scale is hard to tell, but the clay deli cup is 12oz and the froglet seems a bit smaller than one of its siblings I saw the other day. I addition, I saw 2 froglets today pretty much the same size. Does it appear to be a bit on the small side for a 4 week old froglet to anyone else? The 2 I saw today looked fairly capable of eating melanogaster flies.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Finally rounded up the froglets (that I could find) and moved them over to a grow out tank. 4 total so far. Forgot to take pics. I'll probably offer them up in a month or 2. I'll try to get some pics of them all together.


----------

